# Catfish Reaper Charters Catfish Tourney - Oconee (June 18th) UPDATED!



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 13, 2011)

Catfish Reaper Charters will be hosting a catfish tourney at Lake Oconee - Sugar Creek Marina on Sat June 18th 2011.

Entry Fee - $150 (Includes $10 Big Fish Pot)
100% Payback
1/3 payout
Teams are limited to the Max. Person Capacity on your boat plate.
3 Fish Limit
Rod and Reel Only - 8 Rod Limit per boat
Registration will begin at 5:30pm and end at  6:45pm
Blast Off 7:00 pm (NO TRAILERING!)
Weigh In 7:00 am

Projected Payouts Based on 15 Boats:

# of Boats		
15		


	Payout		
1st	 $924.00 		 
2nd	 $525.00 		
3rd	 $315.00 		
4th	 $210.00 		
5th	 $168.00 		

Big Fish Pot
$150.00 


 All fish over 10lbs will be released after weigh in. No fish on ICE & No Stringers Allowed!



If you have any questions call me anytime @ 678-763-3469 or contact me via the website at www.catfishreapercharters.com .


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 13, 2011)

OK Folks, we are a few days away and it looks as if it anybodys tourney to win. Call me if you have any questions!! See you there!!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 13, 2011)

If it's anybodys tourney to win then we claim 1st now if that's o.k. with y'all.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 13, 2011)

10-12 pound fish are the average size fish being caught on the lake right now. Spawn is finishing up and the bite is still on the lean side.


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 13, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> 10-12 pound fish are the average size fish being caught on the lake right now. Spawn is finishing up and the bite is still on the lean side.



For you "average" fisherman the bight might be on the lean side but we catch fish when y'all can't.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 13, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> For you "average" fisherman the bight might be on the lean side but we catch fish when y'all can't.



Weigh in will prove it all


----------



## j_seph (Jun 13, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Weigh in will prove it all


 YUP hopefully y'all ain't found them 70' ledges we fished last year yet


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 13, 2011)

I am gonna target smaller fish.


----------



## chad smith (Jun 13, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> For you "average" fisherman the bight might be on the lean side but we catch fish when y'all can't.



I guess that bowfishing has gotten to you Doodleflop! Your bow must have hit you in the headYou see I can catch fish when y'all average fisherman can'tIf I can't find the bigguns then I can always catch the smaller onesBut don't worry I found the bigguns and the fish aren't as deep as y'all think! You and J Seph can fish those deep ledges and we will see who comes in first place


----------



## j_seph (Jun 13, 2011)

chad smith said:


> I guess that bowfishing has gotten to you Doodleflop! Your bow must have hit you in the headYou see I can catch fish when y'all average fisherman can'tIf I can't find the bigguns then I can always catch the smaller onesBut don't worry I found the bigguns and the fish aren't as deep as y'all think! You and J Seph can fish those deep ledges and we will see who comes in first place


Obviously my friend, you ain't gotta clue where the fish are at!!!!
Other than the dinks


----------



## chad smith (Jun 14, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Obviously my friend, you ain't gotta clue where the fish are at!!!!
> Other than the dinks



Hey we will see come sat night! I give you and Doodleflop 4 hrs on yalls spots down toward the dam and y'all will be looking for some shallower water! 
The bigguns haven't made it to the deeper water yet!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 14, 2011)

chad smith said:


> Hey we will see come sat night! I give you and Doodleflop 4 hrs on yalls spots down toward the dam and y'all will be looking for some shallower water!
> The bigguns haven't made it to the deeper water yet!


 and the last big one you put in the boat was when????


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 14, 2011)

j_seph said:


> and the last big one you put in the boat was when????



I was gonna say it but yah beat me too it


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 14, 2011)

chad smith said:


> Hey we will see come sat night! I give you and Doodleflop 4 hrs on yalls spots down toward the dam and y'all will be looking for some shallower water!
> *The bigguns haven't made it to the deeper water yet!*



Here's a little FYI. Not all catfish go up the river to spawn they are all over the lake.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 14, 2011)

hey Sultan, I just got a txt from Dinky, he wants to know if we can have a smallest fish caught with a rod and reel optional sidepot. He is worried about not winning any money and not being able to pull his boat back home.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 14, 2011)

j_seph said:


> hey Sultan, I just got a txt from Dinky, he wants to know if we can have a smallest fish caught with a rod and reel optional sidepot. He is worried about not winning any money and not being able to pull his boat back home.



Big Fish Only!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 14, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Big Fish Only!


 Come on now Grand Dragon, it takes a lot of mindset and skill to try and catch as small of a catfish as possible on a hook


----------



## jkk6028 (Jun 14, 2011)

this thread always cracks me up 

can't wait to see the results this coming up weekend


----------



## j_seph (Jun 14, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> this thread always cracks me up
> 
> can't wait to see the results this coming up weekend


 
Probally be
1st "Insert name here"
2nd "Insert name here"
3rd "Insert name here"
4th "Insert name here"
5th "Insert name here"
6th "Insert name here"
7th "Insert name here"
8th "Insert name here"
9th Team Dinky, Team Sultan, Team Hold EM Hook


----------



## chad smith (Jun 15, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Probally be
> 1st "Insert name here"
> 2nd "Insert name here"
> 3rd "Insert name here"
> ...


You know all this smack talk we are putting out it's gonna suck when us three teams are gonna tie for last place


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 15, 2011)

chad smith said:


> You know all this smack talk we are putting out it's gonna suck when us three teams are gonna tie for last place



That is the joy of fishing for big fish. Go big to win big.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll talk smack, I'll rag the you know what out of everyone of y'all. I can come in Sunday morning without a fish and still be happy. Although as I said earlier we are claiming 1st place. Team Dinky, Team SOS, and the Flip team can fight over the rest.


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 15, 2011)

j_seph said:


> I'll talk smack, I'll rag the you know what out of everyone of y'all. I can come in Sunday morning without a fish and still be happy. Although as I said earlier we are claiming 1st place. Team Dinky, Team SOS, and the Flip team can fight over the rest.



Team Flip amybe in touble...I believe the Stator went out on the Toon yesterday. I should not something later today.
I have had the boat 10 years,never a problem, last 2 weeks have made up for it. 
I have a hard time buying its the Stator,think its more fuel related...only turns 4200 RPM at WOT. Cranks fine,idles fine, checked tank vent,replaced squeeze ball, put new plugs in last night but have not run it yet.
The kicker....it all started the first time it was put in the water after putting Seafoam in the tank.
Put two ounces per gallon, then read I shoudl have only put one as it is Oil injected (no mix).
So fixing to go to the lake, chnaged out the gas,new plugs as one did look fouled,hopefully she runs.

What do my Carfishing buddies think.....

Mechanic says he thinks Stator,not test yet.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2011)

Go over to Iboats website, make you an account on their forum, go to the forum for the engine you have and a good mechanic can probally tell you all you want to know. They are very knowledgeable folks over there


----------



## chad smith (Jun 15, 2011)

Flip your problem is not the stator! If the stator was bad it wouldn't run! You problem is stopped up jets in the carbs!!!! the seafoam got in the engine and loosened up the carbon buildup and clogged the jets! Mine done that about 2 months ago and I had to take the carbs off and clean them! Now it runs like a charm!!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 16, 2011)

T-Minus 57.5 hours and counting


----------



## chad smith (Jun 16, 2011)

T- Minus52.5hrs and counting


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 16, 2011)

Look dinky is trying to be just like his uncle Joe


----------



## j_seph (Jun 16, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> Look dinky is trying to be just like his uncle Joe


Will never happen, he is still trying to be like cuzin Sultan(and be a guide)


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 16, 2011)

Besides somebody has bad math there's 5 hours difference between yall's countdown and only 4 hours between the posts hmmm something fishy is going on here.


----------



## chad smith (Jun 16, 2011)

I think the time on the forum and my I phone are an hr different! It was 1:25 pm! To prove it it is exactly 2:25 pm right now! Im not trying to be like anyone, I'm just excited and am also counting down the hrs till blastoff! Feel like I'm a kid counting down the days till Christmas!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 16, 2011)

*I Know Why he's excited*

No doodleflop he's not hoping for an autograph session either.






He ain't got to try on his new tournament uniform yet


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 16, 2011)

chad smith said:


> I think the time on the forum and my I phone are an hr different! It was 1:25 pm! To prove it it is exactly 2:25 pm right now! Im not trying to be like anyone, I'm just excited and am also counting down the hrs till blastoff! Feel like I'm a kid counting down the days till Christmas!



Oh I know buddy I'm excited n ready too.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 16, 2011)

Are we there yet?!!!


Looks like 10-15 boats in this months tourney...


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Sultan, what are the Corp of Engineers rules for tournaments over there. Did you need a permit?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 16, 2011)

brother hilljack said:


> Hey Sultan, what are the Corp of Engineers rules for tournaments over there. Did you need a permit?



10 and under no. But over 10 and you do.


----------



## chad smith (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey hilljack are you gonna be able to come down the Saturday for the tourney?


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 17, 2011)

no. in laws here


----------



## j_seph (Jun 17, 2011)

chad smith said:


> Hey hilljack are you gonna be able to come down the Saturday for the tourney?


 That sounds like a challange Brother Hilljack!

You could always bring the inlaws with you and put them up at the 
www.*ritz*carlton.com down there for the weekend!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 17, 2011)

j_seph said:


> That sounds like a challange Brother Hilljack!
> 
> You could always bring the inlaws with you and put them up at the
> www.*ritz*carlton.com down there for the weekend!



They were sho nuff getting their party on up at the ritz saturday night!! BTT and Cindy and I had a live band and everything while we were fishing


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 17, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> They were sho nuff getting their party on up at the ritz saturday night!! BTT and Cindy and I had a live band and everything while we were fishing



That's why y'all ain't catching no fish your at the ritz partying all night.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 17, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> That's why y'all ain't catching no fish your at the ritz partying all night.



They valet park your boat and everything!!


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 17, 2011)

Well meet y'all there Saturday night!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 17, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> Well meet y'all there Saturday night!!



We wont be there but order the appletini it's good


----------



## j_seph (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, Chad will have his new pink tutu so he can come also


----------



## chad smith (Jun 17, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Hey, Chad will have his new pink tutu so he can come also



It's gonna suck for you and ol Doodleflop when dinks guide service comes and whips ol team please hold em hookWith the pink tutu and everything
   Less then 24 hrs boys till it's game time!!! 
Sulton don't forget to wear your tournament shirt 
     And bring your gatorade bottle
And no Joe and Doodleflop you cant bring yalls bows!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 17, 2011)

chad smith said:


> It's gonna suck for you and ol Doodleflop when dinks guide service comes and whips ol team please hold em hookWith the pink tutu and everything
> Less then 24 hrs boys till it's game time!!!
> Sulton don't forget to wear your tournament shirt
> And bring your gatorade bottle
> And no Joe and Doodleflop you cant bring yalls bows!!



I have a new 50lb digital scale for the smallest fish!!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't mess with my tutu, Don't mess with my tutu,


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 18, 2011)

Good luck you all!


----------



## chad smith (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright boys just a few hrs till showtime!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 18, 2011)

brother hilljack said:


> Good luck you all!



Thanks Shane!!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 18, 2011)

chad smith said:


> Alright boys just a few hrs till showtime!


 Would you shush?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 18, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Thanks Shane!!


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright, leaving the house here in about an hour to spend an evening with old friends on the Toon and meet some new ones as well. 
I will see you guys there and look forward to meeting the best trash talkers I have seen in along time!

Is there anything in the rules that keeps the Sultan from using the Reaper dust? If not can we at least take away his Gatorade bottle....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 18, 2011)

flip0302 said:


> Alright, leaving the house here in about an hour to spend an evening with old friends on the Toon and meet some new ones as well.
> I will see you guys there and look forward to meeting the best trash talkers I have seen in along time!
> 
> Is there anything in the rules that keeps the Sultan from using the Reaper dust? If not can we at least take away his Gatorade bottle....



I dont need the gatorade bottle anymore tyvm. After riding the tornado the other day I have got used to peeing on myself!!!!


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I dont need the gatorade bottle anymore tyvm. After riding the tornado the other day I have got used to peeing on myself!!!!



I can only imagine...glad my buddy made it through OK.
Hopefully, they will cover that part in GON, not the unrinary issue but the storm.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 18, 2011)

OH! I thought SOS done got a cathider.


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 19, 2011)

5 hours till weigh in. Who's gonna take home the money???


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 19, 2011)

1 hour. Boy the excitement is building will team dinkie win???


----------



## j_seph (Jun 19, 2011)

All I'll say is we didn't get smallest fish.


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Jun 19, 2011)

I know you guys wanna get some sleep, but we want to know who and how many pounds won. What about it SOS?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 19, 2011)

55 lbs won. I will post pics,payouts and info when I wake up!!


----------



## jkk6028 (Jun 19, 2011)

55 lbs.......sweet. looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Waiting for results..


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wanted to say it was good meeting all of you guys that fished the tournament
The thunderstorm at the beginning was a real damper
but it allowed for some good fellowship while we waited it out.
We waited it out, Team Slime rode it out under the bridge and he will never know what was said about him.
I know his wife can throw a cast net, better than most of us!
The night stayed interesting, I had 1-2 pound fish attacking bait that was meant for his daddy!


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 19, 2011)

well I am waiting on the results of this one. I am guessing ole hold'em hook did pretty well since I had a missed call early this morning!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 19, 2011)

We were not in the money. However as I said we did not go down in history as the team that caught the dink of the tournament!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 19, 2011)

Flip, it was good meeting and getting to know ya. We'll have to get together down there one night again. Since you know our fishing hole now and we know yours. Lol


----------



## chad smith (Jun 19, 2011)

I can say this was one if the toughest tournaments of anykind I have ever fished! The gar were unreal and you had to weed through the gar to catch the cats! We were fishing with hand size cutbait and catching little 2 lb cats! We never actually had a what you would call a proper pulldown! But hey it was fun! Even though the big fish didn't cooperate with us! And it was nice finally getting together with the guys and waiting out the storm sharing fishing and hunting stories! I had a blast and look forward to getting together with all of you again! I can say it was pretty funny when we all headed to our boats and then seeing the big streaks of lightning and then seeing all the guys freeze and then run back to the store like little girlsEven J Seph had a funny look on his face! It was pricelessAnd yes I did get dinky fish honers but it was a close smallest fish race! Team Hold'Em hook came in 2nd place for smallest fish which was a 2 ounce difference! Smallest fish weighed 2.5 lbs and second smallest was 2.7 lbs either way I had a blast


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 19, 2011)

chad smith said:


> I can say this was one if the toughest tournaments of anykind I have ever fished! The gar were unreal and you had to weed through the gar to catch the cats! We were fishing with hand size cutbait and catching little 2 lb cats! We never actually had a what you would call a proper pulldown! But hey it was fun! Even though the big fish didn't cooperate with us! And it was nice finally getting together with the guys and waiting out the storm sharing fishing and hunting stories! I had a blast and look forward to getting together with all of you again! I can say it was pretty funny when we all headed to our boats and then seeing the big streaks of lightning and then seeing all the guys freeze and then run back to the store like little girlsEven J Seph had a funny look on his face! It was priceless*And yes I did get dinky fish honers but it was a close smallest fish race! Team Hold'Em hook came in 2nd place for smallest fish which was a 2 ounce difference! Smallest fish weighed 2.5 lbs and second smallest was 2.7 lbs either way I had a blast*



No such think as 2nd place looser dinky  those honors goto you team dinky!!! 

Flip it was great meeting you. Hope to see you out on the water again soon.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jun 19, 2011)

Who Won !!!!!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Guess no one won.. all dinky fish I guess.. Saw SOS come online so was waiting for results.. Still nothing yet..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 19, 2011)

Here you go!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=626064


----------

